# Pre Amp suggestions.



## hifitim

Hi,
I have just purchased and emotiva xpa-2 power amp.I was wanting suggestions as to what pre amp to pair up with this.budget would be around the 500 usd amount.
The speakers i am driving are theophany psallo kardias theyre 4ohm and around 91db efficient.
any ideas would be much appreciated.
or any suggestions on using an avr with pre amp outputs?as it would be nice to be able to use hdmi as other features of a avr at a later date
cheers


----------



## rongon

hifitim said:


> Hi,
> I have just purchased and emotiva xpa-2 power amp.I was wanting suggestions as to what pre amp to pair up with this.budget would be around the 500 usd amount.
> The speakers i am driving are theophany psallo kardias theyre 4ohm and around 91db efficient.
> any ideas would be much appreciated.
> or any suggestions on using an avr with pre amp outputs?as it would be nice to be able to use hdmi as other features of a avr at a later date
> cheers


I hear that's a very nice amp for the money. However, it's 2-channel stereo, not surround. What would you be using the HDMI for? 

This is my opinion, but for best stereo-only sound I'd not use a preamp if you can get away with it. Why add an active gain stage when no gain is needed? It can only add distortion and noise, even if only a tiny amount. I'll explain... 

Looking at the XPA-2 manual (http://emotiva.com/resources/manuals/xpa2_gen2_manual.pdf), I see that it reaches max output with 1.210V input. (It doesn't say rms or peak, so I'm going to assume rms.) Since the standard max output from DAC's, CD and DVD players is 2V rms (2.83V peak), you should be able to use an input selector switch and passive attenuator volume control, and nothing else. 

That's what a lot of people call a "passive preamp." That's not an accurate name, though. There's no "amp" in there (no amplification), only attenuation. 

It may not be for you, but I use a Niles Audio AXP-1 selector switch and an inductive attenuator from Intact Audio. DACT resistive attenuators are also well-regarded. 

Otherwise, look up "passive preamp" in Google and you should see some stuff. Or maybe Emotiva's surround control preamp is what you're looking for. 

--


----------



## hifitim

Hi thanks for your reply.
Only reasoned i mentioned the hdmi was I was hoping to hookup a blu ray player or ps3. But i would rather sacrifice that for better SQ.
I can see the the benefits of your suggestions.
I can get a good deal on a Perreaux SXP2 passive pre amp.theyre made here in New Zealand where I live,
could you have a look and let me know what you think if thats no trouble?
really appreciate it
Cheers
Tim


----------



## rongon

I found pictures of that Perreaux SXP2. 

Front panel: 











Rear panel: 











Inside (Just the box on the left. The one on the right with the toroid transformer is an RIAA phono preamp.): 











If you're asking for my opinion: 

It is nothing special, but should get the job done. It looks like it's based around an ALPS "blue" dual-potentiometer, with resistive element. That's a roughly $22 USD part. Those ALPS "blue" pots are very well liked. They have very good, but not quite perfect channel matching. The 10k ohm input impedance means it's designed to work with solid-state sources (low output impedance). If you want to use a vacuum tube phono preamp, you'll need to make sure it has an output impedance of 1000 ohms or lower. This is not a deal-killer, it's just something to be aware of. 

Perreaux products aren't cheap. How much does this SXP2 cost? I hope it's not over $500 USD. If it's significantly more expensive than that, then I'd say there are better options available. 

The DACT stepped attenuators would be a step up, as they are true switched attenuators for perfect channel matching. I think they're only available as kits, though. You might not be interested in that. 

Here's a forum post comparing the ALPS blue pot vs. DACT stepped attenuator. 

Marchand Electronics PR-141 is a "passive preamp" for $800 USD, built from a heavy duty 46 position switch with metal film resistors. It's _very_ high quality, but isn't nearly as appealing looking as the Perreaux. Personally, I prefer to spend money on higher quality parts, rather than on a pretty box. This is an expensive one, though. 

Goldpoint SA2 is half the cost of the Marchand. Its parts are not up to the top-shelf level of the Marchand, but are still good, and it is a true stepped attenuator (not a potentiometer, such as is used in the Perreaux). 

An inductive attenuator such as one made by Intact Audio would be a major step up from these, but would need to be made from a kit or custom-built for you. Contact Intact Audio for more info, if you're interested. The final price might not be far off from that Perreaux. 

However, if the Perreaux is inexpensive, then great, that's the kind of thing I was thinking of. 


PS - The only drawback to a passive preamp is that you must keep your interconnects short. If you're running 6 meters or more of interconnects to your power amp, then you'll want what's known as a line buffer, which is an impedance matching circuit. That will drive the accumulated capacitance of your unbalanced interconnects with no losses. I keep my interconnects down to 1 meter or less in length, if possible. A couple of them are 2 meters in length. 

--


----------



## hifitim

Thanks for your help I really appreciate it.
I can get the perreaux for $450 nzd so about $350 us dollars.
Thanks for all the info I am deffinatly going to do alot of research before I buy anything.
I am fairly new to this side of things as ive only ever owned a AVR. 
But now ive brought the Xpa 2 I want to make sure i pair it with the right pre amp. The only thing I will be running is a C.d player and a Dac at some stage
The way my gears set up my interconnects will be 1m in length max

Cheers again for your help


----------



## NewGuy3232

rongon said:


> I hear that's a very nice amp for the money. However, it's 2-channel stereo, not surround. What would you be using the HDMI for?
> 
> This is my opinion, but for best stereo-only sound I'd not use a preamp if you can get away with it. Why add an active gain stage when no gain is needed? It can only add distortion and noise, even if only a tiny amount. I'll explain...
> 
> Looking at the XPA-2 manual (http://emotiva.com/resources/manuals/xpa2_gen2_manual.pdf), I see that it reaches max output with 1.210V input. (It doesn't say rms or peak, so I'm going to assume rms.) Since the standard max output from DAC's, CD and DVD players is 2V rms (2.83V peak), you should be able to use an input selector switch and passive attenuator volume control, and nothing else.
> 
> That's what a lot of people call a "passive preamp." That's not an accurate name, though. There's no "amp" in there (no amplification), only attenuation.
> 
> It may not be for you, but I use a Niles Audio AXP-1 selector switch and an inductive attenuator from Intact Audio. DACT resistive attenuators are also well-regarded.
> 
> Otherwise, look up "passive preamp" in Google and you should see some stuff. Or maybe Emotiva's surround control preamp is what you're looking for.
> 
> --



Hi, I am currently in search of electronics for stereo listening only and was wondering if you can share some light. I currently have a Vizio T.V running which has the analog variable output for volume control, so in my case, will it be better just to skip the external dac/pramp and go staright from T.V using coaxial to the AMP?

This is the T.V that I have.

http://store.vizio.com/xvt553sv-b.html

This is the Amp I am looking to get running straight from the T.V

http://www.jobsys.com/job225.pdf


Speakers are KEF LS50.


Will this combination work? Thanks for the help.


----------



## svtcontour

I have two Vintage Souncraftsmen pre-amps (one DX4000 and one Pro Control) and I love them both. I've tried some older Rotel, NAD and Bryston pre-amps as well as an older Perraux SA3 and I preferred these over those. I have not tried anything new though.

So my recommendation is an old Soundcraftsmen


----------



## hifitim

Nice looking setup!!
I will do some research on them.cheers =)


----------



## svtcontour

hifitim said:


> Nice looking setup!!
> I will do some research on them.cheers =)


Thank you  I really enjoy the speakers (built them not long ago) and really like my preamps. The other preamp I had the opportunity to try which I really liked was something by a company called Anthem. It was tube based but I don't remember the exact model #


----------



## RickPerconte

Just curious; Since you bought the Emotiva amplifier, why not the Emotiva XSP-1 preamp?


----------



## hifitim

Hi there, Good question. The xsp 1 is still an option for me. I am borrowing a passive pre amp at the moment and really like how it sounds. however,i want to be able to use digital sources and I want a pre amp with HT bypass, Do you no if the xsp 1 has HT bypass? 
Cheers Tim


----------



## RickPerconte

hifitim said:


> Hi there, Good question. The xsp 1 is still an option for me. I am borrowing a passive pre amp at the moment and really like how it sounds. however,i want to be able to use digital sources and I want a pre amp with HT bypass, *Do you no if the xsp 1 has HT bypass?*
> 
> 
> Cheers Tim



I'm pretty sure that it does.

It just seems that the two would be a natural fit.


----------



## tane0019

hifitim said:


> Hi there, Good question. The xsp 1 is still an option for me. I am borrowing a passive pre amp at the moment and really like how it sounds. however,i want to be able to use digital sources and I want a pre amp with HT bypass, Do you no if the xsp 1 has HT bypass?
> Cheers Tim


Get the W4S DAC2.
It had a built-in pre-amp + DAC + HT by-pass.
BR player digital out to it & it will be perfect.

http://www.wyred4sound.com/webapps/p/74030/117839/457975

or 

http://www.wyred4sound.com/webapps/p/74030/117839/913124


----------



## TheHills44060

The Parasound P5 looks like a versatile preamp. I really appreciate the onboard crossovers and wish my current preamp had them. It has the HT bypass as well. One minor quibble I have is the volume knob is a little small in size for my taste. Seems like it would be worth an audition. 

I'm not an Emotiva fan at all so our preferences may be completely opposite but I thought the P5 may be worth a shot.


----------



## talmadge

Lexicon DC-1


----------



## jaguar717

Second the recommendation to get a DAC + preamp combo. Lets you keep the signal digital longer, or saves you another box.

The two I have experience with are Emotiva's XDA, and the Matrix Mini-i. Can't hear a difference between them, the Matrix is just a smaller box (~6-7" square) while the Emotiva is full width and offers more connections.


----------



## Andre

The passive my be what you want, however if you are looking for a preamp for under $500 with "HT bypass" have a look at the Parasound Model 2100


----------

